# Greeting Ceremony



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

So up until 3 days ago, our boy Mac, when greeting another dog would always sit at a distance and allow the other dog to come up and sniff/greet before deciding if they were going to play...it was very polite of him. All of a sudden 3 days ago, he has started "stalking", but only seems to be w/ dogs that are around his size - not smaller or bigger. What he does is he stops when he sees the other dog (as usual), then if they both have a standoff, then he'll crouch low (almost in a point position but w/o the leg) and creep up slowly in this low position until he gets about the sniffing. He looks like a cat ready to pounce on a bird or something - except he comes straight on, not sneaking up. I find it hilarious b/c I know he means no harm, and b/c he's still a pup for the most part he gets away w/ it. But a few owners of the other dogs have found it a bit disconcerting. 

This a V trait or is my guy just a little nutty?


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's the same thing but mine will get really low and creep up to things that he is unsure of. It's almost like he is trying to keep in the proper position to turn tail and run if something goes bad. He does this with some other dogs he doesn't know and even a trash can or other object sometimes if it's moved from the last time he's seen it. Most of the time I don't see this behaviour but sometimes he can be a very suspicious dog.

Most recently I've seen him do this with a possum that happened into my yard while I was taking Mojo out to do his business. I didn't notice the possum until I saw Mojo creeping with his arse up in the air and front end really low; it was really comical, he'd make a slow movement towards then a quick jump away. The possum must have not felt too threatened by my wussy dog because he didn't bother to hiss or play dead. I called off Mojo and chased the possum away.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

My dog does the exact same thing, and same as yours in that she usually only does it with dogs a similar size or bigger. She only started doing it at about 12 months old. Once she sniffs them and gets to know them, she is off like a maniac, running and jumping and trying to get the other dog to play with her. We meet a German Pointer quite regularly and when they see each other from a distance, they both stalk each other until they get close enough to recognise they know each other, then they greet each other with wiggly bums, wagging tails and lots of kisses, like "oh its you!" very funny to watch


----------

